# Best $100 trail cam



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you suggest? I don't have a huge need for one but would like to try it out.Dont want to invest much in it. Thanks


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a couple of the browning strike force cameras on sell for below $100. They are great cameras.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 21, 2014)

Browning strike force


----------



## SuthernStix (Dec 21, 2014)

Bushnell 119447DC Trophy Cam 8MP HD Trail Camera with 8GB SD Card. On e-bay right now. $108.49 & comes with a $30 rebate. Bottom line price after rebate $78.49.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2014)

I know folks dont like em much but I bought a $49 wildgame blade 5 awhile back. Takes good pics and great bat life. It may not last but I have 3 brownings. The night pics with wildgame are a lot better.  I still like the brownings to though.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks haven't looked at Brownings before but will do


----------

